
Qualcomm announces the Snapdragon 845 processor - ricw
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/5/16734224/qualcomm-snapdragon-845-android-mobile-processor-announcement
======
timdorr
So, other than the name, there's no actual info available on the chip?

~~~
Twirrim
There was a time when The Verge was a great tech news source. Sadly those days
are long gone.

~~~
sergers
i would second that... except no news site has any confirmed specs.

this is a post from the Qualcomm summit, with day 2 tomorrow.

its expected qualcomm to release more details tomorrow.

~~~
deepinthewoods
>except no news site has any confirmed specs.

Because there IS no news. This is not news. This is an announcement to
announce that the actual announcement is tomorrow.

------
sliken
It does make one wonder why Qualcomm can't match Apple's CPU performance.

~~~
lebrad
Qualcomm doesn't build faster chips because their customers have thin margins
and want SoCs optimized for cost rather than speed.

~~~
tostitos1979
Agreed. If you look at A11, a huge portion of the chip is cache. 8MB L2 IIRC.
The belief is that they (Apple) take a hit on the CPU and make it up in the
full device. Can't do that if you don't make the full device.

(Just my personal opinion)

~~~
Eridrus
This seems reasonable, but whenever I see a cost breakdown of iPhones the CPU
doesn't seem ridiculously expensive. Not sure if the cost breakdowns are wrong
or what.

~~~
guelo
Yea I don't see how anyone can come up with an accurate cost for Apple's
custom chips. I think what actually happens is that the analysts just say
"Qualcom's chip costs $30 so Apple's is probably about the same."

~~~
shard
The die size is known because the chips get decapped, the cost per square mm
of silicon is known, the packaging and test costs are known, sure they have to
estimate Apple's volume discount, but in terms of the physical chip itself
pretty much all the bases are covered.

------
foobaw
I'm not in the OEM industry anymore but I'm aware that 845 has been in
development for months. It'll be interesting to see how Project Treble turns
out with 845.

------
sergers
coming to Galaxy S9 first (rumors circling for awhile, samsung bought out
initial supply/made a deal for term exclusivity)

from leaked (unconfirmed) specs, new "kryo" cores faster than A11 (2.45GHz vs
2.34GHz)

~~~
dep_b
Core count and MHz are empty statistics.

